# Busy little pleco corner...



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Scarlet
Golden nugget
Scarlet


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's funny 

Whats in the corner that has their attention?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol nothing really one of those rare moments the scarlet in the back left like right after the pic


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thought of this thread when I just saw this


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh wow I wouldn't want to imagine the cleanup of that corner where's that pic from?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

hiroku said:


> Oh wow I wouldn't want to imagine the cleanup of that corner where's that pic from?


It's from one of my aquariums lol


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

DAMNNNNN the cleaning must be killer i have small ones and i am dieing lol unless u have some secret u wanna share haha


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

hiroku said:


> DAMNNNNN the cleaning must be killer i have small ones and i am dieing lol unless u have some secret u wanna share haha


Lots of snails to break down the saw dust

Controlled flow to one corner where it all collects in a dead spot and fish it out. 
Strip your mech filters once a week


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

what kinda snails? ya I got my spray bar flowing eveything into one corner so it makes it a bit easeier lol but I am vac like every other day to keep the waste down incase it spikes nitrates


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

A. Spixi

They really do help out a lot


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL those corners are the place to be!


----------

